# Transport needed from WS10 to OX27



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Transport needed from WS10 to OX27

This is for 2 Guinea pigs they will be in a cat carrier this is the last part of their transport to rescue we need covered.

Transport needed from WS10 to OX27

If you can help with any of this route please email us at [email protected] or inbox myself Kelly-joy Sargent, Sally Coles or Debbie Evans or answer the thread on or site by clicking the link above. You do NOT have to be a member to answer but your post will not show up until a member of the team approves it first.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

